# absecon inlet



## asnickers (Apr 16, 2005)

Fished the back bay 6\19 wind kicked up cold just an all around bad day. Caught 1 short by a 1\2 inch.There were 42 people on board and only 5 keepers.Captian Mike of the Highroller tried everything he could but the weather and the fish just wouldn`t cooeperate.


----------

